# Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

You're a 19 year old kid. 
You're critically wounded and dying in the jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam .. 
It's November 11, 1967. 
LZ (landing zone) X-ray. 
Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the helicopters to stop coming in. 
You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out. 
Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again. 
As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day. 
Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter. 

You look up to see a Huey coming in. But.. It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it. 

Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you. 

He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway. 

Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway. 

And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board. 

Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety. 

And, _he kept coming back _!! 13 more times!! Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm. 

He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey. 

*Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho *

*May God Bless and Rest His Soul*. 

*I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure heard a whole bunch about Whitney Houston, Lindsay Lohan, Dr. Murray, that sicko **Sandusky** , and a 72- day sham marriage . *

*Shame on the media !!! *

[] *Medal of Honor Winner Captain Ed Freeman *

*Now... YOU pass this along. *

*Honor this real hero. *


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Just the epitome of selfless behavior. A true hero.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

True bravery and honor. The OWS rabble wouldn't know anything about things like that. They think facing pepper spray and a few hours behind bars is true sacrifice.

RIP Captain Freeman and thank you for all you did.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

RIP Captain Freeeman, you exemplified the very best of America.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

What a great warrior/Officer. Rest in Peace Captain.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I thought he died in 2008


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> I thought he died in 2008


He did, but it's still an amazing story. Here's a couple related links that you guys might like reading.

George W. Bush presents Medal of Honor to Captain Freeman.


> GEORGE W. BUSH, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES: Good morning, and welcome to the White House.
> 
> Today for the first time I will present the Medal of Honor. It's a unique privilege to present the nation's highest military distinction to Ed Freeman of Boise, Idaho. This moment is well deserved, and it's been long in coming.
> 
> ...


Bush presents Medal of Honor to Lt. Colonel Bruce Crandall.



> THE PRESIDENT: Welcome. I am pleased that you all are here on a very special day. Presenting the Medal of Honor is one of the great privileges for the President. The medal is the highest military decoration a President can confer. This medal is awarded for actions above and beyond the call of duty.
> 
> Today I am proud to bestow this medal on a daring pilot, a devoted soldier and a selfless leader, Lieutenant Colonel Bruce Crandall. I welcome Bruce and his wife, Arlene, back to the White House. I congratulate you on 50 years of marriage. She must be a patient woman. (Laughter.) I also am glad that their three sons and three of their grandchildren are here. Welcome. I'm especially pleased that some of Bruce's comrades have joined us.
> 
> ...


Ed Freeman obituary
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/idahostatesman/obituary.aspx?n=ed-w-freeman&pid=116135560


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We all wonder what we might do in a horrible situation. He may have thought many different things, but he DID-ONE thing. And may he forever REST IN PEACE, because God knows, he deserves it. A hero without question and an inspiration to all, both military and civilian.

A medal long overdue.


----------

